# Best Brakes? SRAM V.S. Shimano V.S. Hope V.S. Formula



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

Who makes the best DH brake? is it SRAM's Codes, Shimano's Saints, Hope's M4's or Formula's RO?​


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

All of the above ! Close thread


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I have had 2 sets of codes and both sets failed after 1 season of riding. So for me it is no more Avid.I have a pair of Hope V-4's now and cannot believe how well they work. Plenty of power and modulation not to mention they just look badass. The only complaint I have heard about saints has to do with not being able to rebuild them. I don't know if this is entirely true.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

D. Formula R0


----------



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

forgot about formula, ill add them to list tomorrow


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I know a few people who started using Stroker Aces and love them. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DHGallot said:


> forgot about formula, ill add them to list tomorrow


Formula The One DH brake


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Avid... REALLY?! Not in the same league with the other two and a very good case can be made for Formula as numero UNO; pun intended!

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - And that was a good one about Hayes!


----------



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

Actually Avid is a really good brake, the majority of my friends use them and actually the Avid Code's have a 4 piston design which give them loads of power, the problem i have with them is they are TOO strong, you cant really slowdown a few mph with them, its more like stop and go. So far my best experience has been with Hope's brakes, especially since you can get a colored rotor for a little extra "bling"


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

The classic Magura Louise BAT is a killer brake.
So, I would add Magura to the list...although they seem to have moved upmarket $$ wise with the new lineup.
Worth looking into 

michael


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hope......


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think I can name the best brake, but I'm 100% sure it's not made by Avid.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate to say it but, my DH bike came with Avid Codes and I planned on swapping them out immediately. I've ridden them a few times and am shocked how powerful they are. They modulate great and stop my 38 lb bike in a hurry.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Joules said:


> I don't think I can name the best brake, but I'm 100% sure it's not made by Avid.


I am a legendary hater of nearly all things Sram, and I love my avid codes. The ones on my DH bike have been beaten very hard. Probably on their 6th set of pads and second or third set of rotors. Never any problems.

IME most people hating on codes had the first gen, which admittedly sucked pretty bad. But I've tried shimano's and formulas, I prefer the current codes personally. I have a set on both my DH bike and my mini-DH bike.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Had a set of '11 Code Rs and they had a bit of fading issues. Switched to Saint 810s and they were better....Now have the Saint 820s and they are awesome, no fading and have decent modulation. I'm bout 240 so stopping is no easy feat....


----------



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys just found these charts on bike radar but they were too small so i took them and blew up the size















you might have to zoom in your browser to see better

*This is not 100% accurate and it doesn't take durability, looks and other factors into consideration, also i'm not sure when this data was collected


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*more info from Bikeradar*

How We Test Hydraulic Disc Brakes - BikeRadar

I had the Shimano XTR M988 brakes last year but this year trying out 2013 Formula T1s (with IceTech rotors).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah that test is total garbage. I wouldn't bother looking at those results. If you search online you can find plenty of critiques on it.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Just moved from the second gen codes to the new xt's on my dh bike so I could match the lever feel and hopefully strength of what's on my xc bike. So far I am extremely impressed with how much stopping power they have for dual piston and I am only running them with regular 203 avid rotors..


----------



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

Im actually running some old (probably 06) Avid BB7 mechs and for non-hydraulics they are incredibly powerful, of course i am running 200mm rotors which probably helps, but for a alternate option to hydraulics they are great. im going to replace them of course with something newer, im going for some Hope Stealth Race EVO M4's


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mykel said:


> The classic Magura Louise BAT is a killer brake.
> So, I would add Magura to the list...although they seem to have moved upmarket $$ wise with the new lineup.
> Worth looking into
> 
> michael


+10 Magura for the win.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

I love my Hope Tech Evo M4. You can use XT pads on them, too.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i would say either shimano saint, m820, or formula the one.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I hear standard XT's are actually really good for DH, I'm pretty light, been using elixirs and they've coped pretty well, but i've just bought a front XT so gonna have a blast on that.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2006)

XTR or Saint have both been awesome in my experience.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

mullen119 said:


> I know a few people who started using Stroker Aces and love them. Just throwing it out there.


I'm really suprised Aces aren't more popular. Maybe Hayes' reputation from back in the day? Maybe not enough bling factor going on?

Anyway...

I love mine. They stop my fat ass on a dime. Fade is a non-issue. No weird noises or quirkiness during use. They just work.

They were bled once to get the feel that I was looking for and it was simple and idiot proof. I could change the pads in total darkness if I had to. Just all-around simple engineering designed for the consumer.

Affordable too. Sub $120 on pricepoint.


----------



## magoo117 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope :thumbsup: I have Mono6 on my DH bike and X2-M4 on my XC bike...AWESOME ! ! !


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

yeesh that test is a joke. Every Code brake that has been functional that I've ridden has been similar in power to a saint or any other good brake. The problem is finding a functional pair...which seems to be a rarity.

I loved my 810s, they were great brakes but did like to be bled twice a year. That's really not a big deal for the most powerful brake you could want.

Right now I'm on XTs (m785) and they are fan-friggin tastic. Relatively fade free and powerful. They stop me well at 200lb and on a 45lb bike on STEEP courses like plattekill. The price to performance ratio on these brakes is so insane that it's not even funny. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend these suckers to anybody who actually rides their bike.

If you like shiny things, go HOPE or Formula.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Shimano.

Powerful, lots of modulation, reliable, affordable and easy to service/trim/bleed.
Ice Tech and short levers are bliss.

P.S. The m596 deore brakes are the best budget brakes you can get! I picked up a set for my hardtail cause they were really cheap, and they are very impressive.


----------

